# AK side mount scope rail



## The91Bravo (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok,

I decided (for now) to keep this AK original, and buy another to trick out 

But I needed an optic mount above the receiver, not WAY forward on the fore end.

Here's what I got:



NEW POSP BP-02 LOW-RISE Saiga / Vepr Scope Mount Weaver


Anybody else got a side mount that is solid???  

Or one you wish you did not get??


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2008)

Got the mount, but it had a slight (bad bad) issue.

The mount, when installed was not in line with the receiver or barrel.

It was pointing to the left as you look down the weapon.

First I used a simple string, and lined the sights and upper receiver cover, and sure enough it was a few degrees off.

Since it is cast, I could not 'adjust' (i.e. bend the crap outa it) so I loosened the side screws and shimmed it into alignment.

Not the best fix (viewed in second pic) but at least it is in alignment.

Still have not shot it, but I am looking forward to it.

I also installed my own higher cheek rest, and it feels so much better.


p.s. I know I have to rotate the optic, but I wanted to show it with it installed... ;)


----------

